# Showing / Shaving Tips



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

In showing your goat, I know they are shaved. How do you get those udders so smooth? Are they shaved or do you use some type of hair removal stuff? What are some tips on getting your goats groomed for showing. Types of blades, clippers? Do you shine them up with showshine products?


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

When doing udders I use a very fine blade. I've got a 30, so I use that... but if I had something even finer, like a 50, I'd use it. On the bodies I use a 10, again, because that is what I have. I was advised by a very experienced person to use a 6 or even a 4 on black animals. And in fact I saw someone, right at a show, clip an animal with (I think) a 4, and then show the goat the next morning. She looked terrific. She was black, and you could not see any marks on her at all. She was jet black when he was done, and not grey or bald looking like they can be if you use a finer blade. 

I've used Showsheen, and I've known others to use it as well. This year I did not use Showsheen, because I *forgot* and left it at home (smacks self in head) but if I'd had it I would have used it. I don't think it would make my goats do better at the show, but I want them to look as good as I can get them. The public comes to goat shows and they love seeing beautiful shiny goats.

My clippers are Anders, two speed. They cost a little less than $100.00 and so far have held up for five years... and I don't just clip goats, I clip miniature horses too. They use the A5 type of blade that you can take on and off very easily. Best advice: keep your blades sharp. When you are done, send them off to be sharpened right away.

ETA: Clip two weeks or so BEFORE the show. That way, all your little mistakes grow back in and no one can notice them! It's like anything else - practice, practice practice.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Adding all the info to my "Show Folder"! I did notice on Pruittville FB their goats wearing little red foot covers and had asked what they were for. It was to keep their feet clean before the show ring to look their best. Also, Vicki had responded also on there that her girls used to do that along with sheep skins/coats to keep the clean too. I have horses but have never shaved them, only trimmed around the face and ears. I will be checking into blade sizes for my clippers. I also noticed how well most of the does walk with just the show collar. Some of mine will need some work to do that.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Depending on my mood, I clip udders with 40 blade, then shave with razor and shaving cream, the night before the show. They are so soft with the shave cream. You could also put some udder balm on them...I have even used lotion and it was pretty nice! I have heard of using Nare (sp?), but I'd be afraid of chemical burns. Razor shaving really is not too hard-it sounds scary but isn't. I like using cowboy magic, similar to show sheen, but a little cheaper and smells good too. Whether or not I remember to is a whole other story.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Sometimes they walk better at a show. They will get used to walking on collar in the ring if you don't get time to practice with them (...unless they are Nigerians...lol).


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, that's pretty important - training them BEFORE the show. Last show I went to, I led the way into the ring a bunch of times because some other people's goats would not lead! 

I have a series of short clips on my fence. There is about 12" of lead on them. Every single time I do chores - IOW twice a day - I clip every goat I've got to the fence. This teaches them an enormous amount - how to stand quietly, how to be patient at ringside, how to lead etc. I got a couple of compliments about my goat's behavior at the show. One lady said, "I knew those must be your goats - there they were, standing perfectly quietly, not bothered at all!" It's an easy thing to do and it really pays off. 

And of course you have to practice posing them. Some of them are really offended the first time you pick up their feet, so it pays to work with them at home first.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, and to touch their udder when not on the milk stand is like you have insulted them big time! We are getting them used to that touch already. Clipping to the fence is already being done with the young ones. Some still hate it. Watching the Nigerians with all that crouching would kill my back and the squatting up and down. Seems they could use a longer leadline.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

You touched them WHERE?!? ROFL  I have one doe that will NEVER like having her udder touched when not on the stand. When in the ring and the judge is feeling udders, I'm on her left and plant my left foot across in front of her feet and my knee in front of her chest, then holding her collar in my right hand I reach my left hand over her neck and pick up her right foot to her chest. She still *jumps* a bit, but nothing like the rodeo it would be.  The judge usually just grins. Doofy Nubians!! LOL

I clip with a 10 blade a week ahead of time, then the day before I go back over face and legs and do udders with a 40 and then shave with a good razor.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Not much to add. I use a 10 blade and clip my black or does with a lot of white 10 days - 2 weeks beforehand. I have the stupid Oster A5 clippers so they are pretty hot by the time I get to the other side of the doe (yes I lube often and spray with coolant). I use a 50 blade on udders. I just can't get myself to use a razor. I know someone who uses a razor dry and the udders are beautiful. I'm just not good at it. I retrim feet, legs and udder the day before the show.

I have noticed some people will take the 50 blade and extend it to the abdomen a few inches making a nice circle. Gives the illusion of a smoother foreudder. Of course the judge feels the udder and will be able to tell, but it still looked really nice.


----------



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

I may get the courage to try using a razor and cream on udders next year. I'm just afraid the goat will jerk her back leg and slice her udder.
Do you go against the grain?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, it's just like shaving your legs.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I did notice some parking their knees and foot in front of their does in the show. Kinda figured that one out on why they were doing that. Now with the scritching on the back, what prupose is there to that? To get the does to straighten their backs? Squat more?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Flatten out topline and rump and give a more uphill look.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

For shaving by hand: http://www.amazon.com/Horse-Shave-Razor-Pk-Purple/dp/B001TI1U1K

They use these for show horses. They are very safe.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Why do people shave or even clip horses? They seem super short-coated in the summer to me without it-almost bald. I am seriously asking because I have no idea-never owned a horse!


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Like a lot of animals, horses have whiskers and long hairs at their eyes. They use these to let them know how close they are to things. But show horses need to look sleek and shiny, so these hairs around the muzzle and eyes are shaved off for show.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh, and clipping: miniature horses are derived from some very hairy ancestors. It sometimes seems there is only about one week out of the year when they are finally shed off, but have not yet started growing their winter coat. If you drive, like I do, all that hair can interfere with the harness. So you clip - sometimes the whole horse, depending on the season or weather, sometimes just part of the horse.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Do you just clip the part where harness goes, in the cooler times of the year?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

There are several clips for horses depending on use:
http://www.equisearch.com/horses_care/health/winter/clips112798/

Heavily clipped horses must be blanketed all winter long in cold climates.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't clip enough to have to blanket. You do have to clip around the head, so that your bridle will stay on... you sure don't want *that* to fall off... and sometimes on the chest (where the breast collar goes) and under the belly (for the girth). Miniature horses can get winter coats that are 6" long. The harness can just about disappear. 

OK, back to goats. This year I really had to delay clipping the goats, because it was so darn cold. Finally I did clip them and wouldn't you know it, they got a sunburn! Clipping earlier in the year can help prevent that (the sun is not so intense then) but in my area we were still getting below freezing temperatures very late in the year, so I had to wait. I'd love to get some coats for them, for such times, but my experience with goats leads me to believe that the coats would be difficult to keep on them. Mostly due to the other goats!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My two goats that milked through the winter wore coats during the coldest parts. They didn't bother them at all. Just make sure the material is a tough one because my goats at least will snag them on stuff and make holes.

When I first clip I put sunblock on the tops of their backs for a couple of days.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, please don't forget to spray some high-SPF sunblock on your goats after you shave them at this time of year. I've seen some very miserable, sunburned goats at shows I've been to over the years. And if you do shave your does' udders with a razor, be sure to shave it first with a pair of clippers, using a 30, 40 or 50 blade and then lathering it up with shaving cream and use a multi-bladed razor like a Venus. People do use Nair on their does' rear udders (only, not foreudders!), but be prepared to sit with the goat for the period of time it takes for the product to work. If they rub their legs against their udders with Nair on them, they'll also have bare hind legs. We body clip using large Lister clippers. For the earlier shows in March and April, I use a Kover Kote (plucking) blade, and then once the weather warms up I'll re-clip using a Fine blade, which I think is similar to a 10 blade on an A-5 clipper. Caroline


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I can tell you live in Texas! Shows in March and April? It is usually COLD and wet at the show in Boise over Memorial weekend (end of May)!  First show of the season 'round these parts...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What about between shows? I went to a show 6/22. The next show I'm going to is 7/27. Would you normally clip again?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It depends on your preference and how fuzzy your goats are! Some of my alpines stay pretty slick in the summer, especially after I clip them, and some are more toward the shaggy side no matter what. Some folks like the looks of a newly clipped goat. I don't really, and usually clip them a little bit before a show so they have time to grow a little bit back. You could just do a dairy clip and neaten them up around the hooves and tail, and re-do the inner ears with the 40 or 50 blade. My Nigerians are fuzz-balls and start looking super furry even 3 weeks after I clipped them, so I like them to be clipped off about a week to 10 days before a show.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, I had severe back spasms and the show is next Saturday so no clipping. I will neaten up the feet, ears, and tail, like you mentioned, Nancy. And udders, of course. Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Just neatened up a few and while sure, I wish I had time to do a full clip, the touch-ups don't look too bad. They will have to do!


----------

